# Electric slash Huntington 5/20



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Bucksandducks let me know at the first of this week that he had plans to hit E lake for some yellowstone cutts. I jumped at the chance and off we went yesterday at 3:00. We made good time and saw lots of deer and elk between fairview and the lake. When we arived at the lake we found only open water.
[attachment=7:13fv7gaq]E lake tower.JPG[/attachment:13fv7gaq]
[attachment=6:13fv7gaq]Dam.JPG[/attachment:13fv7gaq]
We put the trap in the water and caught a TON of nice sized shiner minnows in about 10 minutes. They are THICK there. Captain crunch was the bait of choice. :lol: 
Then we started throwing LC pointers and immediately caught fish. No pics since we were not right by each other and the fishing was good. The wind wasn't bad and pretty much stopped so we pumped up the tubes and tried that for a while. I just have to say that I LOVE my fishcat deluxe I just got recently. It keeps you up and out of the water and way warmer. I took my camera out and snapped some pics. First one is of bucksandducks with a fish on.
[attachment=5:13fv7gaq]Adam fish on.JPG[/attachment:13fv7gaq]
[attachment=4:13fv7gaq]tubbin.JPG[/attachment:13fv7gaq]
[attachment=3:13fv7gaq]Cutt.JPG[/attachment:13fv7gaq]
We got about 20 between us, all cutts ranging from 10" to 15". Using pointers and minnow on the bottom LOAH style. It was getting late so we hauled all the gear up the dam and headed to Huntington. There was about 10 feet of open water on the way up and only that much when we returned at about 8:45. We cruised down to the middle of the dam and threw out the minnows and almost immediately got bit! We both ended up with two. It was kind of hard to see the line in the fading light and the bite was subtle. We missed a few more but here are some pics. 
[attachment=2:13fv7gaq]adamtiger.JPG[/attachment:13fv7gaq]
[attachment=1:13fv7gaq]Tiger.JPG[/attachment:13fv7gaq]
[attachment=0:13fv7gaq]Tiger1.JPG[/attachment:13fv7gaq]
I was really excited to catch my second tiger ever. He was real pretty for a spring fish. I want to thank bucksandducks for the good company and fun trip. I hope to get back up there this summer and fall. It is a beautiful area and the only place I was able to fish ice-off this year since scofield and the berry got the ice blown off almost overnight. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Good report Nor-tah !!

Makes my feet cold just looking at those pictures.... -)O(- -)O(- 

Looks like you guys had the whole place to yourself. And that tiger !! Man he's a looker ! :shock: Thanks for sharing that !!


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice fish. I got to get out there.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice report!

The fish in Huntington are getting really nice. It's good to see that.

Glad you guys caught plenty of fish. 

"LOAH" Style? It's not mine. Call it "Dude at Strawberry" Style. :lol:


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Sweet report nor-tah. That tiger is good looking. I have only been up in that area once, and that was ice fishing with orvis and nubble. I would love to get up there now that the lakes are thawing out. Good job!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey GG thinking of a run up there in about 2 weeks, shoot me a pm if int... You are in my favorite canyon while I was stuck here at work, something doesn't feel right about that. Good to see that bolth lakes treated you with some fish!


----------



## jdmckell (Nov 12, 2007)

Nice report! I can't wait to bust out the flyrod on E-Lake and nail some cuts! There are also some MONSTER rianbows in there. I saw a kid land an enormous rainbow with a snoopy pole fishing a minnow off the bottom. 

You gotta love the fishcats as well! I have one and there is no better tube out there IMO.


----------

